# therabands or tubings



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys.
I generally shoot 8mm steel bbs and wanted to know whats the best,tubings or flats for 8mm and what color to choose. I know theraband is faster then theratube .but i also know that thertubes last much longer! , so is it worth it to use theraband instead of teratube?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tubes are generly slower then flats, but tubes last much longer, Theratube is no good for 8mm steel, chinese (dankung) tubes will work great if you go for long life of the rubber. And any theraband gold, silver, black and so on will work good with 8mm steel, its all about dimensions. And they would be faster. 
So again theratube is NO good for ammo that small, if you want tubes then dankung tubes only.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

zippo said:


> Tubes are generly slower then flats, but tubes last much longer, Theratube is no good for 8mm steel, chinese (dankung) tubes will work great if you go for long life of the rubber. And any theraband gold, silver, black and so on will work good with 8mm steel, its all about dimensions. And they would be faster.
> So again theratube is NO good for ammo that small, if you want tubes then dankung tubes only.


thank you for the fast answer. What about theratube tan the thin one wouldnt it work?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Shadow said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Tubes are generly slower then flats, but tubes last much longer, Theratube is no good for 8mm steel, chinese (dankung) tubes will work great if you go for long life of the rubber. And any theraband gold, silver, black and so on will work good with 8mm steel, its all about dimensions. And they would be faster.
> ...


I never tried it, and i dont think that it worth the money when yo can get dankung tubes so cheap.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

well. where can i find cheap dankung tubes ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Theratube tan is super slow.
Go to simple-shot.com for Dankung tubes.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

ok will try them. thank you for the informations!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

M.J said:


> Theratube tan is super slow.
> Go to simple-shot.com for Dankung tubes.


I would suggest that he would go to dankung.com for dankung tubes.


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Theratube beige 1632 is ok at loops or two strands per side for small ammo/bb's no good for 9mm and up though,plusses are that it doesn't stack and is supple so very accurate on tiny pocket shooters.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> well. where can i find cheap dankung tubes ?


http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=rubber%20tubing&inc_subcat=0&sort=3a&page=3&zenid=6rt74subph1p26m3mq88i79si3

Do a search on their site as they sell others. Their shipping is cheap but it'll take you about a month to receive your order. I find this no problem if I don't wait until the last minute to order. Just keep ahead of your inventory.


----------

